# Pego



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Any suggestions please on good or not so good areas in Pego?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

What kind of a place are you looking for. I couldn't describe Pego as a hub of activity


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Depends how quiet you like it : I used to live up the Val D'Galinera. Fantastic place, but not so great for the school-run, if you know what I mean.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Depends how quiet you like it : I used to live up the Val D'Galinera. Fantastic place, but not so great for the school-run, if you know what I mean.


No, not sure what you mean. There are two primary schools in this valley and the older children have a school bus down to Pego. yes, it is a fantastic valley. We live here and love it.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

It will only be Mrs and me, so no other considerations.

We will be after a traditonal type townhouse and have narrowed our focus to Pego, possibly Oliva. We would prefer to be in a town, but even over a couple of days it's not possible to learn everything about an area.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

VEDShappy said:


> It will only be Mrs and me, so no other considerations.
> 
> We will be after a traditonal type townhouse and have narrowed our focus to Pego, possibly Oliva. We would prefer to be in a town, but even over a couple of days it's not possible to learn everything about an area.


OK, well you've done your research. Personally I wouldn't choose Pego, but thats just me  I cant help you with the good or bad areas I'm afraid.

Oliva of course is completely the opposite, a busy working town with a lot going on. Other towns (I'm sure you have visited) are La Font D'en Carros and Villalonga and a bit further north is Rotova.

In Oliva you have the old town and the newer town, separated by the busy N332. or you have Tossal gros, which is the place up on the mountain overlooking Oliva. If you are after a traditional town house then the old town is probably your best bet, but I should warn you they have had a lot of problems with burglaries over the last year, which the Guardia are now trying to clamp down on. You'd need an alarm and good locks.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Looked at the old town and for a number of reasons discounted it. The new town appealed more.

Pego is obviously cheaper, no doubt because you have to drive so far to the beach (!!!) and we liked the "feel" of it as much as Oliva

Thanks for taking the trouble to reply and I might well pick your brains on other subjects


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

VEDShappy said:


> Looked at the old town and for a number of reasons discounted it. The new town appealed more.
> 
> Pego is obviously cheaper, no doubt because you have to drive so far to the beach (!!!) and we liked the "feel" of it as much as Oliva
> 
> Thanks for taking the trouble to reply and I might well pick your brains on other subjects


No, it's not cheaper because you have to drive further to the beach . The problem often is that until you live in a place you actually dont know what it is like. I'm not saying Pego is a terrible place at all, and it's in the middle of a lovely area of course with the Val De Galliana nearby. However, it's very quiet and lets be honest its not the prettiest of places so I guess it's not so "desirable" for ex pats

Oliva .... you like the new town? Oliva has a buzz about it for sure but if you live in the new town then you have to accept what that will mean. It's very noisy there at night. Lots of mopeds with no baffles. Constant fireworks in the streets at night in the summer. If I had chosen to live there I would have moved further towards Oliva playa where there are some nice places, but not so many town houses.

We chose Tossal Gros where you get the best of both worlds. It's a lot quieter up there, theres a local Restaurant, and it's only 5 minutes to Oliva or La Font. Have a look at La Font D'en Carros by the way, if you havent already. I always liked it as people were so friendly there


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

We stayed in La Font a couple of weeks ago. A nice place, but Mrs stated she wouldn't live there due to having to negotiate the road to Oliva - the one with a drop on one side with no barriers - so that was that.

I know it's all a compromise and what you say about Pego is true, it is stark, but the trade off was against the noise in Oliva new town. The Playa is nice, but a bit pricier and not so many of the type of house we will be after.

Will be making at least another fact finder before deciding finally, but at the moment - all things considered - Pego is out there by a nose


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

VEDShappy said:


> We stayed in La Font a couple of weeks ago. A nice place, but Mrs stated she wouldn't live there due to having to negotiate the road to Oliva - the one with a drop on one side with no barriers - so that was that.
> 
> I know it's all a compromise and what you say about Pego is true, it is stark, but the trade off was against the noise in Oliva new town. The Playa is nice, but a bit pricier and not so many of the type of house we will be after.
> 
> Will be making at least another fact finder before deciding finally, but at the moment - all things considered - Pego is out there by a nose


Heh heh, you're right about the road, although it is actually quite safe ... I think Ive seen one accident there in 6 years when someone obviously not concentrating went off the side! One of the two entrances to Tossal Gros is on that road.

There is however another way to get to Oliva via Rafelcofer


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

GallineraGirl said:


> No, not sure what you mean. There are two primary schools in this valley and the older children have a school bus down to Pego. yes, it is a fantastic valley. We live here and love it.


The finca I used to have was on top of the Mountain above Beniali. It took 25 mins to drive to Pego on a Good day. Fortunately I sold up and moved to Lliber before the Mrs Pupped, a bit isolated up there for a young family.

I agree with Strav about Oliva being a nice place. I was pretty miffed to hear that Greenpeace Spain had put the town in their Top Ten of worst eyesores on the Spanish Costas.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't think Greenpeace Spain said 'eyeshore', I believe they meant that OLIVA PLAYA (not town) is in the top 10 places where the coast has been MOST destroyed... as they built, built and built very close to the beach, destroying a perfect coast that it used to be 20 years ago, some without planning permission!. 

IF I have to live in Oliva, I would choose near the beach, it is more quiet and let's be honest, Oliva Town is not pretty at all (apart from the old town, which is very lovely). I hate the N332, so the further away from there, the better for me! In saying that, I don't mind going on a Friday to the market or to have a drink or two in the old town but I wouldn't like to live there, too steep for me! I don't do hills (or stairs!). Lol!

Have you considered other places nearby? Like Gandia, Xeraco, Tavernes, or even Daimuz or places like Ador?


----------

